
Facebook tests removing publishers from News Feed - joering2
http://mashable.com/2017/10/23/facebook-explore-publisher-post-organic-reach-drop/#10G3Z9YRjPqT
======
alexc05
Actually - I kind of support that idea.

The financial incentive of being a Macedonian fake-news merchant is partially
based on the fact that you can achieve massive scale cheaply via viral
sharing. A financial barrier to share-ability would first of all prevent a
large amount of fake from being published, and secondly provide an auditable
trail back to real world bank accounts.

For large outlets like WSJ or the other Rupert Murdoch properties who
complained about giving their content away for free and installed paywalls,
they actually get the choice to opt-in to the sharing platform.

I know there are probably other concerns around censorship and freedom with
respect to which platforms might be declared as verboten (daily stormer for
example).

Finally - I personally don't WANT to read articles on facebook. I want the
updates from my friends and family. Pictures of the things they're eating and
their babies or pets doing funny things.

Of course, as with everything, it really depends on implementation. On balance
I actually think no-sharing by default might be a net-positive thing.

------
detaro
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823)

